# Four Facebook privacy settings for the new year



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Facebook's privacy settings are a pain point for many users: From the chaos it's caused after a privacy breach to the confusing settings after the launch of Timeline in 2011, securing your data and understanding who can see which parts of your profile have never been easy.

Not even for Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg's sister, who had troubles of her own this past Christmas.

While Facebook has taken some considerable missteps, the social network has also made strides in ensuring its privacy settings are more accessible and straight-forward. Most recently, Facebook launched a new set of privacy tools to help you more easily manage who can see what you share.

Read More


----------

